# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Bosch] Bosch hes622h/03 διακοπτης

## clorium

Η κεραμικη εστια της μητερας μου κατω αριστερα παραμενει ζεστη στους 36βαθμους με το διακοπτη στο 0 ενω οι αλλες τρεις στους 26 θερμικρασια δωματιου. Μετρημενο με ir θερμομετρο.και η ενδειτικη λυχνια οτι ειναι ζεστη παραμενη ανοιχτη. Τι να κοιταξω πρωτα ;

----------


## stefos1

Για διαρροή από τον διακόπτη μου ακούγεται, δες επαφές και καθάρισε τις

----------

